# Officers air environmental course (ph2)



## tree hugger (16 Apr 2005)

Has anyone taken this?  I've been told that it really doesn't exist anymore.  Who would take it?  I know several air trades that have to take the army phase 2 instead (CAP).  Anyone have any details to share with me??


----------



## kincanucks (16 Apr 2005)

I remember taking an Airforce Intoxication Course in Comox in the late eighties.  Is that the same thing?


----------



## Inch (16 Apr 2005)

I never took one. I went from BOTC to SLT and right into MOC training.

CAP is for the purple trades that can be posted to an army unit, I think CELE officers take it as well as security officers (MP's) and a few other trades. Hard Air Force trades like AERE, Navs, and Pilots don't take CAP. The TacHel types will do LOFT which is a basic intro to the army and how they operate. MH types will do a condensed version of NETP which is damage control, fire fighting and "the pointy end is called the bow" basic naval knowledge.

There is a course called the Air Force Officer Basic Course (AFOBC) that is usually completed a couple years after being MOC qualified. I have no idea what's taught since I haven't done it yet.


----------



## bgc_fan (16 Apr 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> CAP is for the purple trades that can be posted to an army unit, I think CELE officers take it as well as security officers (MP's) and a few other trades. Hard Air Force trades like AERE, Navs, and Pilots don't take CAP.



Just a quick comment, CELE officers don't take CAP. Airfield Engineers do though... as well as the MPs as you mentioned.


----------



## tree hugger (17 Apr 2005)

CELE officers were on CAP while I was there...is that a very recent change resulting from the Signals- CELE split?


----------



## onewingwonder (17 Apr 2005)

> Airforce Intoxication Course in Comox


Geez, that was a scary one. Don't believe my liver ever recovered.


----------



## bgc_fan (17 Apr 2005)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> CELE officers were on CAP while I was there...is that a very recent change resulting from the Signals- CELE split?



It seems to be. I believe all the CELE officers have messages saying that they're going to be posted at Saint-Jean to work on OPMEs after the SLT. Nothing about CAP.


----------



## casing (23 Apr 2005)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> CELE officers were on CAP while I was there...is that a very recent change resulting from the Signals- CELE split?



Essentially so.  From the documentation I've read and conversations with 'old' CELE folks regarding the split, CAP was one of the reasons for the split.  The CELE (Air) people didn't want to waste time and resources completing Army-specific training that they would never use again.

Also, there is some sort of environmental training that some air folks complete (air Log, for example).  It isn't CAP but is the Air equivalent (read: much shorter than CAP, leave out the weapons and formation movements).


----------



## tree hugger (23 Apr 2005)

Casing said:
			
		

> Also, there is some sort of environmental training that some air folks complete (air Log, for example).   It isn't CAP but is the Air equivalent (read: much shorter than CAP, leave out the weapons and formation movements).


That doesn't leave much left...just ruck marches, PT, field craft and battle procedure?


----------

